# LFS shops in New York City and surrounds



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Someone on another post asked about LFS in New York City. In the past people have asked about where to go when visiting this city, so here are some suggestions. Maybe you can add a location?

======

PACIFIC AQUARIUM - Delancey Street (East of Bowery, Manhattan)
46 Delancey Street New York, NY (212) 995-5895:

My current favourite LFS in New York area is Pacific Aquarium on Delancey Street. It is open 7 days till 7:00pm. It has plants, shrimp, fish, and orders aquariums (some in stock). It is a large shop, especially by NYC standards, has been open 22 years or so, and the fish are in good condition. Plant selection includes Anubias sp., Echinodorus sp., E. tennelus, Hemianthus micranthemoides, mosses, Riccia.... etc subject to changing stock. They also have salt water items, corals and fish. They also stock Eheim parts and a good range of equipment. Staff are fairly knowledgable.

======

WIN TROPICAL AQUARIUMS, Mott Street, Chinatown
169 Mott St., New York, NY (212-343-2875)

This is a small, friendly, local shop with few or no plants. The stock of fish changes constantly. Recently had a bad case of BBA in every fish tank.

======

Andrew Cribb


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Thank you Andrew im going to check them out this week the only fish store that im been going to is Fishtown usa on northern blvd off francis lewis in queens


----------

